# DIY Cold Brew - help



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

After watching this video:






I've decided to have a go at cold brew. My plan is to go for half of the suggested recipe, so 500ml water, ~115g coffee, 24 hour steep in the fridge. I don't have a cafetiere, so I was planning to brew it in a large jar, and then pour it through a Chemex filter when it's ready.

Any obvious flaws in my plan? Tips to improve it?

I've just ordered these two single origin beans:

Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Washed Red Bourbon - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

With a view to using one for aeropress and the other for my cold brew experiments. Any thoughts on which might be more suitable for the cold brew?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

So I made a batch of cold brew using the Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama. I think it worked quite well, and it's fairly tasty.

I poured the mixture straight out of my jar and into my Chemex filter, a lot out the grounds stayed in the jar, but there was still enough to block the filter and it took a fair amount of stirring and fiddling about to get all the liquid out. I think in future I'll pour it through a kitchen sieve into the Chemex to get rid of the majority of the grinds to start with.

I was a little unimpressed with the flavour to start with, but when I checked the tasting notes on the Has Bean website it seemed to match up quite closely. I think this method would work better for me with fruitier coffees, so I'm interested to try a batch with the Guatemala El Bosque and will probably have a go with that this weekend.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try grinding finer, lower dose (10:1) and a 2 day steep?

Pour round the edges of the chemex filter first & try holding back as much of the silt in the jar as you can, if you pour straight in the centre it's clog city.


----------

